# Compteur SMS



## lolos71 (23 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un connait il une appui pour compter le nombre de sms envoyé, c'est pour ma fille avec un forfait free 2 pour pas exploser les 60 sms 

merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2012)

Avec cette application : Free & me, tu peux voir tout ce qui se qui est consommé sur le iPhone et même avoir la messagerie visuelle.

Sinon, tu peux aussi aller sur ton suivi directement sur ton compte sur free.fr


----------



## lolos71 (27 Avril 2012)

Ok merci


----------

